# how long does an empty plot stay open before a random villager claims it?



## 4bella (May 6, 2020)

i placed an empty plot down (at 1 am) in hopes of getting a villager but it didn’t work out then. will there be a random villager on that plot when i wake up? by the time i wake up it’ll only be about a 9-10 hour difference since i put it down. is there anything i can do to prevent a random villager to move in if one will?


----------



## Calysis (May 6, 2020)

It can take quite a few days for a random villager to move in. It has previously taken up to a full week for a villager to move into an empty plot when I was farming for smug randoms.


----------



## 4bella (May 6, 2020)

Calysis said:


> It can take quite a few days for a random villager to move in. It has previously taken up to a full week for a villager to move into an empty plot when I was farming for smug randoms.


okay thank u!! i just didn’t want a random villager to move in bc i still plan on getting the villager i wanted in the morning. hopefully it’s still empty by the time i wake.


----------



## brockbrock (May 6, 2020)

It seems to be pretty random. It could be the next day or the day after, or after that, etc. The longest I've had was 5 days.


----------



## Calysis (May 6, 2020)

You may still get a voided villager from someone else if you have visited or hosted people. Those move into an empty plot much quicker (within a day or two).

If you don't want the spot to fill with a random, I suggest TTing (if that is something you are willing to do) to remain on the same day until you can pick up the villager you want.


----------



## 4bella (May 6, 2020)

Calysis said:


> You may still get a voided villager from someone else if you have visited or hosted people. Those move into an empty plot much quicker (within a day or two).
> 
> If you don't want the spot to fill with a random, I suggest TTing (if that is something you are willing to do) to remain on the same day until you can pick up the villager you want.


i’m not super keen on the idea of trine traveling, it scares me lol. but someone suggested to turn on airplane mode? would that work?


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 6, 2020)

plot should be 'sold' the next daily rollover (5am) of being available


----------



## 4bella (May 6, 2020)

brockbrock said:


> It seems to be pretty random. It could be the next day or the day after, or after that, etc. The longest I've had was 5 days.


that gives me some hope, i am wishing that no one moves in as i’m trying to reserve the plot for a dreamie 

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



LambdaDelta said:


> plot should be 'sold' the next daily rollover (5am) of being available


so at 5 am today it will say sold?? 4 hours after i places it?


----------



## LillyKay (May 6, 2020)

I have had the plot stay empty for one day and some random villager moved despite having my internet connection turned off. I had read somewhere that turning off the internet connection can stop a voided village turning up.


----------



## 4bella (May 6, 2020)

LillyKay said:


> I have had the plot stay empty for one day and some random villager moved despite having my internet connection turned off. I had read somewhere that turning off the internet connection can stop a voided village turning up.


ahhhh this is stressing me out! do u think the plot would be empty in about 7-8 hours?? i mean if it were easy to kick out a newly moved in villager then i would be fine but i rly have no clue how to do that.


----------



## brockbrock (May 6, 2020)

4bella said:


> ahhhh this is stressing me out! do u think the plot would be empty in about 7-8 hours?? i mean if it were easy to kick out a newly moved in villager then i would be fine but i rly have no clue how to do that.



There's always a chance it could be sold, unfortunately.


----------



## absol (May 6, 2020)

the next day starts at 5 am so there might be a new move in then
I think you can tt back a few hours and to not change the day and keep the plot open


----------

